# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون الدولي العام > القانون الدولي الجنائي > The International Criminal Law >  Los precedentes del proceso de construcci&oacute;n de la Corte Penal

## هيثم الفقى

[align=left] 
Los precedentes inmediatos2 de la Corte se encuentran en los Tribunales Internacionales surgidos tras la II&ordf; Guerra Mundial3, como el de Nuremberg, para enjuiciamiento de las responsabilidades en que incurrieron los jerarcas del IIIer. Reich alem&aacute;n4, y su hom&oacute;nimo japonés en Tokio5; y m&aacute;s recientemente los creados por el Consejo de Seguridad, en el ejercicio de las facultades que le confiere el Cap&iacute;tulo VII de la Carta de las Naciones Unidas6, para el enjuiciamiento de las graves violaciones del derecho internacional humanitario cometidas en los territorios de la ex-Yugoslavia y de Ruanda7. Suscribiendo los postulados de BALBONI8, convenimos en que los dos primeros Tribunales no participan de la naturaleza propia de una jurisdicci&oacute;n internacional en sentido estricto9, siendo m&aacute;s bien una mera manifestaci&oacute;n del ejercicio conjunto de esa potestad por unos Estados, en definitiva las potencias vencedoras del conflicto armado, sobre unos pa&iacute;ses ocupados, Alemania y Jap&oacute;n10. Mientras tanto, como abordaremos m&aacute;s adelante, la soluci&oacute;n aportada por los &uacute;ltimos no cuenta con el apoyo un&aacute;nime de los operadores jur&iacute;dicos. 
La acreditada ineficacia de las soluciones nacionales en la persecuci&oacute;n de cr&iacute;menes de esta naturaleza, que han oscilado entre la voluntaria inoperatividad de los Estados y acciones guiadas m&aacute;s por un &aacute;nimo revanchista que dirigidas a la impartici&oacute;n de la Justicia, unido a las limitaciones y dificultades que sufren terceros pa&iacute;ses ...
[/align]

----------

